# Victoria Model



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

Okay so first I thought I should state this, I take the products that are in IMVU and I build my models. From the hair to the tattoos everything I picked out myself.
I am gonna be showing my progress with this, feedback is much appreciated and very helpful. The first photo is the original and the second is how far I have gotten. Program is SketchBook Pro 7


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I like her eyes and I prefer your version of her brows they look better lower


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

She looks pretty cool :biggrin: I'm ignorant to the latest graphics programs, but it fascinates me.


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

leighann said:


> She looks pretty cool :biggrin: I'm ignorant to the latest graphics programs, but it fascinates me.


IMVU is just a 3-D chatting program. Though it does have a heavy art community, wheither it be people like me turning these models into paintings, people using these models as actual models and get paid to do so, deveoloping mini sites off of their user profiles...you get the idea.


----------



## onizetsu666 (Feb 25, 2016)

Update: I can already tell her clothes are gonna be the death of me...


----------

